# ''Cruise liner'' ve '' cross-Channel ferry'' ne demek?



## Korkut Dedeoglu

The Red Ensign, the flag of the British Merchant Navy, is rarely seen these days except on the sterns of a few cruise liners and cross-Channel ferries.

Cümledeki ''cruise liner'' ve ''cross-Channel ferry'' ne demek?


----------



## CHovek

Liner bir yere yolcu aktarmak için uzun yolculuk yapan gemi, cross-channel ferry ise kanallar arası yolculuk yapan feribot.Cross kelimesi bu şekilde bir çok kelimeyle birleşiyor. Cruise gemileri Türkçe'de olduğu gibi tatil amaçlı transatlantik gemilerdir. Cruise liner herhalde cruise ship anlamında kullanılmış.


----------



## Korkut Dedeoglu

Teşekkür ettim


----------



## spiraxo

Cross-channel ferry bir kanalın iki yakası arasında sefer yapan feribota denir.


----------



## Korkut Dedeoglu

Yani kanal içinde sefer yapıyor.


----------



## spiraxo

Kanal içinde sefer yapıyorlar ancak kavram biraz geniş. İngiltere ile İspanya arasında sefer yapan feribotlar da cross-channel ferries olarak adlandırılıyor.


----------



## Korkut Dedeoglu

Anladım hocam eyvallah.


----------

